# Polaris Ranger dosen't move!!



## ccm131313 (Jul 12, 2009)

OK 2coolers I come to y'all with another problem because y'all always seem to have the answer... I have a 2007 700 XP Polaris Ranger that will crank but not move..I don't believe it's the belt that has went out before. What is was doing before it just quit moving was I would crank it and have to reeve it up before it would go. Then finally I was driving and started to hear a noise on passenger rear and then it quit movig. It is a 4x4 and put it in 4x4 and nothing...what and how can I check to see if it's the clutch, transmission or something else...Thanks All!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Check your clutch, it will try to engage at a certain RPM.. Sounds like it is not engaging the belt or be slipping. Be sure no water in there or wet.

** I assume your emergency brake is not deployed.. If its not all the way in the sensor will not let it engage.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Check your one way bearing in the clutch. May be seized up


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

very likely still the belt or a clutch issue. take the belt exhaust snorkle off and shine a flashlight down in there. the bearing on the primary wont affect that aspect


----------

